# was sagt ihr zu dem provider?



## redback79 (7. Mai 2002)

ich weiss zwar nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin... aber ich poste diesen beitrag trotzdem mal ...

schaut euch mal die webseite http://www.vweb.ch an! was sagt ihr zu dem angebot? 

ich hab vor, mich da zu registrieren... kleines php projekt...
-> hat das ganze einen haken??? sind doch ziemlich billig.. oder?

ps. 1 Euro = 1.45 SFr. *gg*


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Mai 2002)

Billig würde ich es nicht nennen... für 25 sFr habe ich vergleichsweise 10 mal mehr speicherplatz und mehr traffic


----------



## reto (11. Juni 2002)

Würde auch sagen das das nicht gerade billig ist...

Wenn du einen Provider in der Schweiz suchst, schau doch mal auf http://www.domainhost.ch vorbei. 99.-/Jahr für 200MB Speicher ebenfalls mit php & mysql. Und Einrichtungsgebühr musst du auch keine bezahlen.

Oder bei http://www.genotec.ch kriegst du 50 MB für 150.-/Jahr (plus MwSt), auch keine Einrichtungsgebühr...

Hab bei beiden einen Account und funktionieren tut alles bestens...


----------



## redback79 (11. Juni 2002)

hallo reto...

vielen dank für das feedback... ;-)

könntest du mal checken, ob in der konfiguration von php bei deinen angegebenen providern auch die GD_LIBRARY aktiviert ist... 

-> die brauch im nähmlich unbedingt!

THX

mfg redback


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juni 2002)

redback, vielleicht solltest Du erwähnen welche Version Du brauchst. Eine alte mit GIF-Support oder die neue (v. 1.8.4) oder die 2er Beta?



Ich denke mal das wäre erwähnenswert ...


----------



## reto (12. Juni 2002)

Gute Frage... ich glaube keiner der beiden Provider bietet das an. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich ehrlichgesagt nicht weiss, was die GD_LIBRARY genau ist. Könnt ihr mich da mal aufklären?


----------



## redback79 (12. Juni 2002)

@Neurodeamon: also, ich bräuchte die GD_LIBRARY ab ver. 1.6.2 oder höher... ;-) (...die ist doch in PHP 4.x enthalten, nur standartmässig nicht aktiviert... -> hab ich jedenfalls gemeint! )

@reto: mit hilfe der GD_LIBRARY ist es möglich bilder im web zu manipulieren. zB. kannst du ein vorschaubild (sog. thumbnail) in einer gewünschten grösse erstellen lassen, einen schriftzug (zb. die URL deiner webseite) irgendwo im bild erscheinen lassen usw...
-> ein gutes beispiel ist http://www.corbis.com! der schriftzug im bild ist einfach "ins bild berechnet" und somit nur mit grossen aufwand wegretuschierbar.
weitere anwendungsmöglischkeiten wird es sicherlich geben, doch hab ich sie noch nie benutzt.. 

vielen dank!

mfg redback


----------



## reto (13. Juni 2002)

redback79 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (...die ist doch in PHP 4.x enthalten, nur standartmässig nicht aktiviert... -> hab ich jedenfalls gemeint! )



PHP4 ist bei den Hostinganbietern sicher installiert... gibts denn eine Möglichkeit, das mit einem php-file oder so zu testen? Dann könnte ich das mal für dich machen.


----------



## redback79 (13. Juni 2002)

*ja die giebts!*

ja die giebts! ;-) (vielen dank fürs angebot!)

das ganze ist kurz und schmerzlos und gibt als resultat eine auflistung der PHP-konfiguration aus...


```
<?php
 phpinfo();
?>
```

...das ist alles was du brauchst!
irgendwo in den ganzen tabellen wirst du, wenn php dafür konfiguriert ist!, einen abschnitt mit übertitel gd_library (oder ähnlich) finden...

THX

mfg redback


----------



## reto (13. Juni 2002)

*sorry...*

Hab den Test gemacht, aber nen Eintrag gd_library hats leider nicht, was wohl soviel heist, dass dies bei den Providern nicht unterstützt wird.

PS: Da es sich um PHP Version 4.1.2 handelt, und auch nicht stand, das gd_libary deaktiviert ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass gd_libary nicht standartmässig bei PHP 4.x enthalten ist...

"Dynamic Library Support: enabled" ist ja nicht das was du meinst, oder?


----------



## redback79 (13. Juni 2002)

nein, das ist es leider nicht (obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass ich keine ahnung habe was es ist )

ich glaube, dass "alle" provider, die diese speziellen PHP optionen aktiviert haben einfach teurer sind... :-(


...trotzdem vielen dank an dich für die mühe! (ich werd versuchen hier im forum mal bei einem deiner probleme, falls du welche haben solltest, besonders hilfsbereit zu sein.. ;-))

THX a lot!

mfg redback


ps. ich glaube die gd_library ist standeardmässig enthalten, nur leider in der php config-datei meist nicht aktivert... (könnte mit vorstellen, dass das "berechnen" von bilddaten auf dem server wertvolle resourcen "frisst"...)


----------



## reto (13. Juni 2002)

Das ist nett, das du mir bei meinen Probleme helfen willst. Ich habe noch keine "Bewertung" bei meinem Profil... da könntest du was machen, hehe ;-)

Nochmals wegen dem gd_library standeardmässig in PHP4: dann müsste es doch als "deaktiviert" erscheinen, oder?


----------



## redback79 (13. Juni 2002)

hihi... das mit der bewertung hab ich hingekriegt! ;-)

-> zu meinem hilfeangebot: ich hab eben gesehen, dass du vom beruf her ziemlich viel mit computer zu tun hast... und wahrscheinlich an der quelle bist falls mal was nicht laufen sollte... 


mfg redback

ps. funktionen für die PHP nicht konfiguriert ist, werden in der übersicht -->PHPINFO();<-- nicht angezeigt.. ;-)
...denn dann wäre die liste wohl endlos lang


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Juni 2002)

@alle die was wegen der GD LIBRARY wissen wollen:
Die GD Library ist nicht standardmäßig in PHP enthalten sondern wird auf den WebServern installiert. Diese WebServer sind Linux/Unix System auf denen diese Library läuft. Bei der Installation von PHP muss diese mit in den Installationsparameter mit angegeben werden.

Soviel dazu 

[edit]Okay, es gibt die auch für Windows. Hab ich auch nicht gewusst weil ich sie nur unter Linux bisher benutzt hab. Muss aber trotzdem erst installiert werden und in PHP mit eingebunden[/edit]


----------

